# Playoff Bracket Competition



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Just like the college brackets, see if you can pick 'em...all the way to the Finals. Winner of each series, and how many games.

Points will be scored in this manner:

Each correct team (rds 2-4) 5
Each correct winner 10
Pick conference champion 50
Pick NBA champion 100


All completed entries must be posted:

1)After seedings are set
2)Before tip-off of the first game Saturday. Thread will then be locked.*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

PM to you or in this thread ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This thread. 

Had to put it up to make everybody aware of it - tonight's games will settle the seedings.


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

Just wondering, why was this thread made in this Mavericks forum?

Anyways here are my predictions:

*Eastern Conference*

*Round One:*
Detroit Pistons *4:1* Orlando Magic
Cleveland Cavaliers *4:0* Washington Wizards
Toronto Raptors *4:2 *New Jersey Nets
Miami Heat *2:4 *Chicago Bulls

*Conference Semi-Finals:*
Detroit Pistons *4:3* Chicago Bulls
Cleveland Cavaliers *4:2* Toronto Raptors

*Conference Finals:*
Detroit Pistons *3:4* Cleveland Cavaliers



*Western Conference*

*Round One:*
Dallas Mavericks *4:0* Golden State Warriors
Phoenix Suns *4:2* L.A.Lakers
San Antonio Spurs *4:1 *Denver Nuggets
Houston Rockets *4:2* Utah Jazz

*Conference Semi-Finals:*
Dallas Mavericks *4:1* Houston Rockets
Phoenix Suns *2:4* San Antonio Spurs

*Conference Finals:*
Dallas Mavericks *4:2* San Antonio Spurs


*Finals*








*4 : 0 *


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Eastern Conference*

*Round One:*
Detroit Pistons *4:1* Orlando Magic
Cleveland Cavaliers *4:1* Washington Wizards
Toronto Raptors *4:3 *New Jersey Nets
Miami Heat *2:4 *Chicago Bulls

*Conference Semi-Finals:*
Detroit Pistons *4:3* Chicago Bulls
Cleveland Cavaliers *3:4* Toronto Raptors

*Conference Finals:*
Detroit Pistons *4:3 *Toronto Raptors

*Western Conference*

*Round One:*
Dallas Mavericks *4:1* Golden State Warriors
Phoenix Suns *4:3* L.A.Lakers
San Antonio Spurs *4:0 *Denver Nuggets
Houston Rockets *4:2* Utah Jazz

*Conference Semi-Finals:*
Dallas Mavericks *4:2* Houston Rockets
Phoenix Suns *2:4* San Antonio Spurs

*Conference Finals:*
Dallas Mavericks *4:2* San Antonio Spurs


*Finals*








*4 : 2 *


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Eastern Conference*

Detroit Pistons *4:1* Orlando Magic 
Chicago Bulls *3:4* Miami Heat
Toronto Raptors *2:4* New Jersey Nets
Cleveland Cavaliers *4:1* Washington Wizards

Detroit Pistons *2:4* Miami Heat
Cleveland Cavaliers *4:3* New Jersey Nets

Cleveland Cavaliers *3:4* Miami Heat


*Western Conference*

Dallas Mavericks *4:1* Golden State Warriors
Houston Rockets *4:2* Utah Jazz
San Antonio Spurs *4:2* Denver Nuggets
Phoenix Suns *4:1* Los Angeles Lakers

Dallas Mavericks *4:2* Houston Rockets
Phoenix Suns *2:4* San Antonio Spurs

Dallas Mavericks *4:3* San Antonio Spurs


*NBA Finals*

Dallas Mavericks - Miami Heat *4:2*


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Eastern Conference*

Detroit Pistons *4:1* Orlando Magic 
Chicago Bulls *3:4* Miami Heat
Toronto Raptors *4:3* New Jersey Nets
Cleveland Cavaliers *4:1* Washington Wizards

Detroit Pistons *4:2* Miami Heat
Cleveland Cavaliers *4:2* Toronto Raptors

Cleveland Cavaliers *2:4* Detroit Pistons

*Western Conference*

Dallas Mavericks *4:2* Golden State Warriors
Houston Rockets *4:2* Utah Jazz
San Antonio Spurs *4:1* Denver Nuggets
Phoenix Suns *4:2* Los Angeles Lakers

Dallas Mavericks *4:1* Houston Rockets
Phoenix Suns *4:3* San Antonio Spurs

Dallas Mavericks *4:3* Phoenix Suns 

*NBA Finals*

Dallas Mavericks *4:2* Detroit Pistons


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Eastern Conference*

Detroit Pistons *4:1* Orlando Magic 
Chicago Bulls *4:3* Miami Heat
Toronto Raptors *4:3* New Jersey Nets
Cleveland Cavaliers *4:1* Washington Wizards

Detroit Pistons *4:2* Miami Heat
Toronto Raptors *4:2* Cleveland Cavaliers

Detroit Pistons *4:2* Toronto Raptors

*Western Conference*
 
Dallas Mavericks *4:1* Golden State Warriors
Houston Rockets *4:2* Utah Jazz
San Antonio Spurs *4:2* Denver Nuggets
Phoenix Suns *4:2* Los Angeles Lakers

Dallas Mavericks *4:2* Houston Rockets
San Antonio Spurs *4:3* Phoenix Suns

Dallas Mavericks *4:2* San Antonio Spurs

*NBA Finals*

Dallas Mavericks *4:1* Detroit Pistons


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Eastern Conference*

Detroit Pistons *4:1* Orlando Magic
Chicago Bulls *4:3* Miami Heat
Toronto Raptors *4:2* New Jersey Nets
Cleveland Cavaliers *4:2* Washington Wizards

Detroit Pistons *4:2* Chicago Bulls
Cleveland Cavaliers *4:3* Toronto Raptors

Cleveland Cavaliers *2:4* Detroit Pistons


*Western Conference*

Dallas Mavericks *4:2* Golden State Warriors
Houston Rockets *4:3* Utah Jazz
San Antonio Spurs *3:4* Denver Nuggets
Phoenix Suns *4:2* Los Angeles Lakers

Dallas Mavericks *4:2* Houston Rockets
Phoenix Suns *2:4* Denver Nuggets

Dallas Mavericks *4:2* Denver Nuggets


*NBA Finals*

Dallas Mavericks *4:2* Detroit Pistons


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

whoa.... your homerism is having Dallas and Denver meet in the WCF?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Eastern Conference

*Detroit Pistons 4*:1 Orlando Magic
*Chicago Bulls 4*:3 Miami Heat
*Toronto Raptors 4*:3 New Jersey Nets
*Cleveland Cavaliers 4*:1 Washington Wizards

*Detroit Pistons 4*:3 Chicago Bulls
Cleveland Cavaliers 3:*4 Toronto Raptors*

Toronto Raptors 2:*4 Detroit Pistons*


Western Conference

*Dallas Mavericks 4*:2 Golden State Warriors
*Houston Rockets 4*:3 Utah Jazz
*San Antonio Spurs 4*:1 Denver Nuggets
*Phoenix Suns 4*:2 Los Angeles Lakers

*Dallas Mavericks 4*:2 Houston Rockets
Phoenix Suns 3:*4 San Antonio Spurs*

*Dallas Mavericks 4*:3 San Antonio Spurs


NBA Finals

*Dallas Mavericks 4*:3 Detroit Pistons


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Eastern Conference

*Detroit Pistons 4*:1 Orlando Magic
*Chicago Bulls 4*:3 Miami Heat
*Toronto Raptors 4*:2 New Jersey Nets
*Cleveland Cavaliers 4*:0 Washington Wizards

*Detroit Pistons 4*:2 Chicago Bulls
Cleveland Cavaliers 3:*4 Toronto Raptors*

Toronto Raptors 1:*4 Detroit Pistons*


Western Conference

*Dallas Mavericks 4*:2 Golden State Warriors
*Houston Rockets 4*:3 Utah Jazz
*San Antonio Spurs 4*:2 Denver Nuggets
*Phoenix Suns 4*:2 Los Angeles Lakers

*Dallas Mavericks 4*:2 Houston Rockets
Phoenix Suns 3:*4 San Antonio Spurs*

*Dallas Mavericks 4*:3 San Antonio Spurs


NBA Finals

*Dallas Mavericks 4*:2 Detroit Pistons


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> whoa.... your homerism is having Dallas and Denver meet in the WCF?


I just think Denver will cause an upset over Spurs because so many people have them losing, and I think they will take that as motivation and I think that they can beat the Suns.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pregame underway - thread locked.

Good luck, and go Mavs!!! :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ahhhhhh..... crap i completely missed it.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Time to tally the winner???


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Time to tally the winner???


Funny, I was just thinking that same thing. :biggrin: 

I'll do it later this morning. 

:cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

xray said:


> I'll do it later this morning.
> 
> :cheers:


A little late, but the final tally looks like this:

*xray* - 20 pts

*ninjatune* - 35 pts

*melo4life* - 40 pts

*Jet * - 45 pts

*Tersk* - 45 pts

*StackAttack* - 55 pts

*croco *- 65 pts

And the winner, and undisputed champion of picking the wierdest playoff we've seen in a long time (nobody picked the Cavs):

*Javelin *!!!!!!! (85 points)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats to Javelin :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Congrats to the "Banned Member."


----------

